# Hasselblad anounced a new 24.3 mirorless APS-C camera



## nicku (Sep 22, 2012)

Hasselblad anounced a new mirorless APS-C HD camera featuring 24 Megapixels

More details here:



http://www.hasselblad-lunar.com/index.php/main-specification/cmos-sensor/


----------



## nicku (Sep 22, 2012)

Im'really interested in the IQ.... Hasselblad in well knowed for their very high image quality cameras....


----------



## HeavenHell (Sep 22, 2012)

Expected cost ~$6500


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

Its for those who must have the very best, and believe that paying $6500 will make it so. They will undoubtedly have supurb customer service.


----------



## joemod (Sep 22, 2012)

nicku said:


> Im'really interested in the IQ.... Hasselblad in well knowed for their very high image quality cameras....


It's using Sony's NEX7 sensor. As I understood the only difference is in the materials used to create the camera.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 22, 2012)

The sensor, internal parts and lenses are all rebadged sony items.

It's a NEX7 - no more, no less.


----------

